# Clay(Sculpey) Bettas.



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So.....I'm useless with any sort of drawing or painting as far as artwork goes. xD Like, seriously. I struggle with stick people. 
However, I've always been pretty good with more hands-on art stuff like sculpting and I've always really loved working with clay. A little while ago I got some colored Sculpey and started playing around with it, making various little pieces and even a couple tiny figures(mostly anime related)just for fun.....but recently I came up with the idea to make little clay betta charms. So, today I got out my clay, started messing around.....and here is what I came out with!

























(I need to get some better pictures in some better light....)

And the adorable little model:









This one is about 2 inches at its longest point and an inch and a half at its tallist/widest(not sure which would be a more appropriate term) point. The basic design is rather simple and all that, but I didn't want to get too crazy with details because I was afraid I'd screw something up. xD;
I'm not sure how wild I can get with color patterns, but I figure I can make a few different ones, experiment....and then turn them into little charms or necklaces and sell them maybe. You know, a little extra few bucks to fund the hobby. xD

Thoughts? Would anyone be interested in anything like this?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow nice home decorations it shows you love your Betta my way of showing is different I only keep two do I can give bigger than needed and memorize about stories of since I had him like when he bit me but building models of him is way better.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! ^-^
Well they're not really big enough for a home decoration....they're mor necklace/charm/keychain size xD

I made another, just a random blue HM to practice with different tail types and blending of a couple colors. I also took a better picture of my first Red VT one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep the decor away they might fight LOL.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

those are so cute!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you! I'm working on a Red Dragon HMPK right now.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My Sad little attempt at a Red Dragon HMPK. Didn't turn out exactly how I wanted it, looks a tad derpy....but it was nice practice. xD









Any suggestions on what I should make next?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

with the red specs in the body it looks like a marble! or a cambodian either way i still like it


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! x3
Yeah...white is a little difficult to work with. all I have to do is touch something else for a second and then touch the white, and the white is no longer white, lol. But Red Dragons have a little red peeking though their dragon scaling anyway, so I'm not to worried.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that the clay you bake in the oven to make it hard? If so you can make a betta shape in one color and when it is hard you can paint it. I'd use glitter paint on the fins


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, you bake this clay. xD
And I have quite the variety of colors...I don't much see the point of painting when the clay itself comes in colors, lol. Maybe after I run out of colors I'll do that....


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It might be easier to blend colors with paint plus you could use GLITTER! (my favorite LOL)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, I hear ya xD It probably would be a little easier to get a bit crazier with the colors with paint....but I'll use up the colored stuff I already bought first I think.
They make clay that has glitter in it. xDD It gets EVERYWHERE when I work with it, lol.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are so neat!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! Those are adorable The blue one looks exactly like Neptune except he has a double tail!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thank you! ^-^

I think a DT will be my next project....just gotta choose colors. xD


----------

